# Waking up?



## dappyslappy (15 Jan 2009)

Can you set alarm clocks in bmq..? Just wondering how one would wake themselves up in the morning.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2009)

???

How do you wake up now?

I am sure there will be no change, except the time you will have to set.


----------



## Lil_T (15 Jan 2009)

They have a rooster on each floor.


Yes, in your joining instructions there is an appendix where it will be noted that you will bring an alarm clock.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Jan 2009)

They used to have a pretty effective wakeup service, as I recall.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> They have a rooster on each floor.
> 
> 
> Yes, in your joining instructions there is an appendix where it will be noted that you will bring an alarm clock.




Ah!  That would require reading the Joining Instruction.


----------



## kkwd (15 Jan 2009)

dappyslappy said:
			
		

> Can you set alarm clocks in bmq..? Just wondering how one would wake themselves up in the morning.



The thing is you won't be "one" you will be a team. Don't worry, at least one member of the team will look after you.


----------



## CheeseNip (15 Jan 2009)

dappyslappy said:
			
		

> Can you set alarm clocks in bmq..? Just wondering how one would wake themselves up in the morning.



Get a battery powered one, as well. Anything you plug in will have to be unplugged every morning and then you'll have to reprogram the time and all that.
Also make sure it's small so that you can store it away.
Something small, battery powered and convenient.


----------



## Lil_T (15 Jan 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ah!  That would require reading the Joining Instruction.



Indeed. 




			
				CheeseNip said:
			
		

> Get a battery powered one, as well. Anything you plug in will have to be unplugged every morning and then you'll have to reprogram the time and all that.
> Also make sure it's small so that you can store it away.
> Something small, battery powered and convenient.



and depending how sound a sleeper you are - loud...


----------



## danchapps (15 Jan 2009)

They sell inexpensive ones at the Canex in St- Jean, they pretty much make you buy it unless you do bring your own. Don't rely on your team mates for the whole of the course for this as they will grow tired of waking your butt up every day.


----------



## dangerboy (15 Jan 2009)

I always found it best to have one for the course, there is nothing more annoying than 30 alarms going off at different times because some people flinch and want to be up before reveille.


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Jan 2009)

Guys that wake up at 440 for a 530 wakeup should be shot. If you're on a course such as this, you will know what I mean. Trust me, you will be yelled at to get up when it's time.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (15 Jan 2009)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Guys that wake up at 440 for a 530 wakeup should be shot. If you're on a course such as this, you will know what I mean. Trust me, you will be yelled at to get up when it's time.



God that drove me / drives me nuts! "I'm up 50 min early, so maybe I can bang my lock on the locker and rummage around in the dark for awhile..Noone will notice.....I won't wake anyone else in the room up! I'm ninja quiet!"


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jan 2009)

dappyslappy has his answer. I don't think we have to go any further with this.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

